# My grandson and I are  Michelangelo's in the making!



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 25, 2017)

Painting on the new easel Santa brought. Got a bit careless but what artistic master doesn't make mistakes!


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas to you and your grandson. Had my schedule full of the same stuff. Gotta love it.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 25, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> View attachment 167917
> 
> Painting on the new easel Santa brought. Got a bit careless but what artistic master doesn't make mistakes!View attachment 167918


That is simply adorable, merry Christmas to the both of you


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Shrimpbox (Dec 25, 2017)

That’s what it’s all about. Too many blessings to count. Merry Christmas


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Dec 25, 2017)

Michelangelo was also a sculptor.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 29, 2017)

there are no mistakes only happy accidents


----------

